# Moltov cocktail



## Bacon (29 May 2011)

Hey everyone. I was watching Chad Horn's youtube videos. And I came across a video in which the Molotov cocktail was used for training. I though this weapon was banned due to the fact that it maimed, not killed. But in the video they tossed it at a tank like target. So is this weapon used, or not?

Here is the video. And may Chad Rest In Peace.  


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gu91c2Po3nU&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL


----------



## Nfld Sapper (29 May 2011)

That video is part of the Riot Control Course...I think they used it so the students can see how its made and what it can do..... and the target is a tank.


----------



## Bacon (29 May 2011)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> That video is part of the Riot Control Course...I think they used it so the students can see how its made and what it can do..... and the target is a tank.




Thank you. (and wow you are fast)


----------



## Nfld Sapper (29 May 2011)

Only because I sent one of my troops on it and they did the same thing....


----------



## Illegio (1 Jun 2011)

That video was not taken on the Riot Control Course - it was taken on a Soldier Qualification course, the title of which appears at the beginning of the video, if I'm not mistaken. I would know, because I was on that course with him.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (1 Jun 2011)

Illegio said:
			
		

> That video was not taken on the Riot Control Course - it was taken on a Soldier Qualification course, the title of which appears at the beginning of the video, if I'm not mistaken. I would know, because I was on that course with him.



Now why would they show you this on the BMQ(L) course?


----------



## Pieman (1 Jun 2011)

Wish they allowed cameras on our QL3 course when I took it. (We were forbidden to take pictures of any kind) Helmet camera would have been great to use. 

Did nothing like this training on my BMQ(L)....in fact I was on the very first BMQ(L) course and it was a bit of a shit show since they were still ironing out the wrinkles in the program. They started doing morning inspections, then dropped it as it was felt to be a waste of time.  We spent a week doing weapons drills, and snow shoe walks for morning PT. Our field exercise consisted of us hiding in our tents for two days because it hit -40. Then we manned a trench for a couple hours and some guy rolled up in a pickup truck and shot at us. We shot back. A half day of close quarter combat training with simunition.  Done. It was pretty smooth sailing compared to any other course I did. Good to see the course has grown up a bit.


----------



## dangerboy (1 Jun 2011)

Moltov cocktail are not on the BMQ(L) course.  If you do the course in Wainwright there are morning inspections every morning.


----------



## Illegio (2 Jun 2011)

I don't know what BMQ(L) is. I did my BMQ in St. Jean, my SQ in Gagetown, and my BIQ in Edmonton/Wainwright - all of this took place back in 2006. I can only presume that the curriculum has changed since then. As far as I am aware, assault boats and Simunition are not part of the SQ course curriculum either, and yet, we had that too.


----------

